# jdom problem beim lesen von child elementen



## nibblas (12. Jun 2008)

moin 

ich erstelle eine liste der unterelemente des Root elementes.
ich kriege 3 unter elemente angezeigt.

ich möchte nun von einem der 3 unterelemente eine liste der unterelemente erstellen, kriege jedoch immer einen nullpointer....



```
public static void main(String[] args) throws JDOMException, IOException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		Document doc = new SAXBuilder().build( "IPA\\copy\\test.xml" ); 
		Element party = doc.getRootElement(); 
		Element blubb = party.getChild( "entityInfo" );
//		
		List<?> partyInfo = blubb.getContent(); 
		
		Iterator<?> partyIterator = partyInfo.iterator(); 
		while ( partyIterator.hasNext() ) 
		  System.out.println( partyIterator.next() );

		
	}
```

xml auszug

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<entityScenario xmlns="http://xxxxxxx.com/missionserviceprovider_v1/bean">
    <version>1</version>
    <entityInfo>
        <uid>318a8a04-a46d-42c2-ae23-4309d894a8ad</uid>
        <cn>xxxxxxxxx</cn>
        <time>2008-04-23T10:42:08.258+02:00</time>
        <owningOrganisationId>e931d89a-31fa-4d77-a7cc-6711cf158f4c</owningOrganisationId>
        <description>xxxxxxxxxxxxxx</description>
        <referenceId>a25630ea-f2c0-40fb-8469-f33755b6f589</referenceId>
        <layerIdList>82e317e2-5acb-41c2-9c0e-7b99e4698bde</layerIdList>
        <aspect>Mission</aspect>
        <running>false</running>
    </entityInfo>
    <oobTreeNodes>
        <uid>SubRootNodee931d89a-31fa-4d77-a7cc-6711cf158f4c</uid>
        <cn>xxxxxxxxxxxxx</cn>
        <time>2008-06-02T11:15:50.198+02:00</time>
        <iconSetId>642f1c44-ed6e-44ae-b851-cf6dd9ca7a42</iconSetId>
        <nodeType>SubRoot</nodeType>
        <organisationId>e931d89a-31fa-4d77-a7cc-6711cf158f4c</organisationId>
        <nodeStatus>Undefined</nodeStatus>
        <versionId>543385d8-4f12-46cf-ab93-66cd5b394bc6</versionId>
        <entityType/>
        <staff>false</staff>
        <visibleInOrgChart>false</visibleInOrgChart>
        <description/>
```


----------



## hWm (12. Jun 2008)

ich habe glaube ich das gleiche problem. ich bekomme einfache child-Elemente angezeigt. 
Für eine Lösung wäre ich dankbar.

Ich habe es gerade mit dom4j ausprobiert und das funktioniert. nur ist hier das navigieren (z.b. fehlt getChild()) nicht so toll.

cheers.


----------



## nibblas (12. Jun 2008)

die navigation ist für mich ziemlich wichtig da ich nur einzelne child elemente ändern muss....
hoffe da kann wer helfen


----------



## nibblas (13. Jun 2008)

kann niemand helfen?


----------



## nibblas (15. Jun 2008)

??


----------



## BanKiBoon (19. Jan 2011)

Ja ja, alter Thread und so....


bei der Navigation bzw den Zugriffen zB element.getChild("kind"); gibt es Probleme wenn der Namespace nicht angegeben wird.
Also könnte element.getChild("kind", Namespace); schon zum Erfolg führen.


----------

